# 1st oil change - yuk!



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Platinum 24. Don’t think it had 5 hours on it yet, but changed the oil. Looked dark & had a bunch of glittery stuff in it. No big chunks. Hope this is normal.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

what you are seeing there is normal. it is from the break in period every thing mating together as it should. it may look like yuk. but in the end it is all good..


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

The glitter is probably just residue from the engine and also from the break in process. If it continues to be a problem you may have an internal part issue. For the color with a new engine its usually darker. As long as its not jet black it should be fine. If I were you I would take a look at the spark plug as well to see what shape it is in. If its quite black the carb is probably not working correctly.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

What is the recommended length of time for first oil change?
I have only ran one tank of gas threw my 28 Deluxe so maybe 1 1/2-2hrs.


----------



## burock (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds totally normal to me. I'm used to seeing the glittery stuff in the early oil changes in vehicles/ motors/ etc. As long as you don't find actual pieces of metal you're fine… Oil color is notoriously unreliable as an indicator of anything so don't read too much into it.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes totally true on oil color you can't go by that. Glitter in the oil is the norm on first change heck my 20 year old push mower still shows glitter in the oil every season it still runs fine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MnJim said:


> What is the recommended length of time for first oil change?
> I have only ran one tank of gas threw my 28 Deluxe so maybe 1 1/2-2hrs.


 2-5 hrs for break in time. after that 20hrs


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Most of you are right about oil color not meaning much. Only exception to this rule is that if it is Dark black meaning it needs to be changed badly. (you get this a lot for people that don't take care of their machines) and if its milky white you have gas or water is entering the oil. Other than that though the oil color doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

MnJim said:


> What is the recommended length of time for first oil change?


Generally after the first 5 hours of operation, every 25 hours thereafter. Use conventional oil for at least the first few oil changes for the break in, after that you can go to synthetic if you wish.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

MnJim said:


> What is the recommended length of time for first oil change?
> I have only ran one tank of gas threw my 28 Deluxe so maybe 1 1/2-2hrs.


Read the owner's manual and all the information should be in there. Lots of good information and tips in those manuals.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Your suppose to read the manual







Actually I did read it before ever starting the engine..
Manual states change oil after the first month and then every 40hrs or six months.
So depending on where I live the first month I might not have any usage or I might have 10-20-30 hrs

I would think the forum would be rather boreing if all anyone said was read the manual.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Manual? What is that?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

yep, before 5 hours. It's best to put a nice load on it for those 5 hours though to get the rings to seat. Higher engine load means higher cylinder pressure which means faster the rings will seat. 5 hours of idle time does not constitute a good break-in


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Manual? What is that?


That thing that got sucked into your snowblower while you were breaking in the engine


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

JRHAWK9 said:


> yep, before 5 hours. It's best to put a nice load on it for those 5 hours though to get the rings to seat. Higher engine load means higher cylinder pressure which means faster the rings will seat. 5 hours of idle time does not constitute a good break-in


Well the 8-12" of heavy wet stuff we are suppose to get should put a Load on the engine I just don't think I can make it last for 5hrs. Wonder what the neighbors would think if I just blew the snow back into the driveway a few times to rack up more hours on the engine.

I took tomorrow off from work so maybe if I just run around the neighborhood and do every ones driveways while there at work.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Read the owner's manual and all the information should be in there. Lots of good information and tips in those manuals.


I have a MTD Yard Machines. 
Manual wasn't clear about the use of Synthetic, so I called MTD and talked to a tech rep. Said not to use Syn for at least 50 hours. Asked about 50/50 and same answer, no until at least 50 hours. Asked what's the best oil in his opinion, he chuckled and said no opinon.
I agree with everyone else about oil color, brand new, right out of the bottle some oil is already black (dark) becasue of the additives. Here's a good video explaining oil color. As GM's Matt Snider explains in this video: Top 7 Urban Legends About Motor Oil different additives change the oil's color. The bottom line: Black oil can still have plenty of life left in it.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

enigma-2 said:


> I have a MTD Yard Machines.
> Manual wasn't clear about the use of Synthetic, so I called MTD and talked to a tech rep. Said not to use Syn for at least 50 hours. Asked about 50/50 and same answer, no until at least 50 hours. Asked what's the best oil in his opinion, he chuckled and said no opinon.
> I agree with everyone else about oil color, brand new, right out of the bottle some oil is already black (dark) becasue of the additives. Here's a good video explaining oil color. As GM's Matt Snider explains in this video: Top 7 Urban Legends About Motor Oil different additives change the oil's color. The bottom line: *Black oil can still have plenty of life left in it.*





Depending on how it feels and runs. I have "seen" black oil that feels like new and runs like melted butter!! I have also "seen " black oil that runs like caramel and feels like sandy bacon grease. Bottom line, looks can be deceiving, don't be afraid to get your hands dirty.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Notes said:


> Platinum 24. Don’t think it had 5 hours on it yet, but changed the oil. Looked dark & had a bunch of glittery stuff in it. No big chunks. Hope this is normal.


 Dirty oil means it is doing its job. Oil is suppose to suspend any contaminants, so they can be drained out or caught by the filter. (many exceptions can apply here.)

I like to change the oil on a new engine twice in two shorter intervals just to be on the safe side. After that just normal intervals.

Ken


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

MnJim said:


> Wonder what the neighbors would think if I just blew the snow back into the driveway a few times to rack up more hours on the engine.


That made me laugh


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

MnJim said:


> Well the 8-12" of heavy wet stuff we are suppose to get should put a Load on the engine I just don't think I can make it last for 5hrs. Wonder what the neighbors would think if I just blew the snow back into the driveway a few times to rack up more hours on the engine.
> 
> I took tomorrow off from work so maybe if I just run around the neighborhood and do every ones driveways while there at work.


yep, perfect! You guys are lucky.....we haven't got crap here for snow this winter. Seems like it all goes south of us or east of us. Our largest snow event this whole winter has been a piddly 6". 

As far as blowing it back and forth....just make sure there are no newspapers in the way


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

No sweat about loading the engine before the oil change. Neighbor put a blade on his lawn tractor. He plowed some off to the side, but most landed on top of what the City snow plow had already stacked up by the street in his driveway. He was trying to shovel it, so I went over and blew it out of the way. I felt so - “macho” ;=)


----------

